# what happened to the throwdowns!!!



## miamirick (Apr 21, 2011)

they have been on hold for a few months

what is the status

are they coming back

we need the competition

america was born on the premis of competition

smoking is american

therefore throwdowns are american

and we are americans

so we need the throwdowns!!!!


----------



## alblancher (Apr 21, 2011)

A little bird told me at the N Florida Gathering that they may find their way back in a slightly different format but no official word or decision yet was my understanding.


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 21, 2011)

can't wait.. its going to be some fun.. ooo yaaa


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 21, 2011)

We talked about them at the gathering and they are coming back. Details will be out soon Im sure.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 21, 2011)

sounds good,  just remember we dont care about the prizes  just the honor of participating and having fun doing it

i look forward to us ameteurs  taking all you pros on!!!!


----------



## alblancher (Apr 21, 2011)

Speak for yourself, "'Dont Care About The Prizes",    never heard of such a thing!

It's all fun,


----------



## meateater (Apr 22, 2011)

```
Down here on the farm the weather gets messyLaying around with nothin' to doWhen you went away, you took my cow BessieI miss her darling, more than I miss youYou took off your leg, your wig and your eye glassAnd you shoud've seen the look on my faceI wanted to kiss, I wanted to hug youBut you were scattered all over the placeChorus:Where, where, are you tonight?Why did you leave me here all alone?I searched the world over,And thought I found true love.You met another andPhht! you were gone.I know that you loved me, here's my way of knowingThe proofs hanging out right there on the lineWhen I see the snow and feel the wind blowingYour nighties hugging them long johns of mineThe noises you made at our supper tableYour habits, my dear, were surely absurdBut how many times do I have to tell youSoup is a dish to be seen and not heardChorus:Where, oh where, are you tonight?Why did you leave me here all alone?I searched the world over,And thought I found true love.You met another andPhht! you were gone.Remember you phoned me a-sobbin' and cryin'The dog bit your maw, and drug her aroundYou said she looked pale and thought she was dyingI said "Don't worry, I'll buy a new hound."I had six kids and you had elevenAnd we had a boy, and they grew like flowersI wish you'd come back, without you ain't heaven'Cause your kids and my kids are beatin' up oursChorus:Where, oh where, are you tonight?Why did you leave me here all alone?I searched the world over,And thought I found true love.You met another andPhht! you were goneI searched the world over,And thought I found true love.You met another andPhht! you were gone...
```


----------



## alblancher (Apr 22, 2011)

I nominate Meateater for weird post of the week award!


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 22, 2011)

alblancher said:


> I nominate Meateater for weird post of the week award!


Don't you recognize a skit from HeeHaw when you see it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






?


----------



## bbally (Apr 22, 2011)

Bring on the throwdowns!


----------



## alblancher (Apr 22, 2011)

But I never knew the words where so deep and full of feeling, emotion.  There is a lot to learn from that song, along the lines of Thoreau and Whitman,  true American folklore.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 22, 2011)

alblancher said:


> But I never knew the words where so deep and full of feeling, emotion.  There is a lot to learn from that song, along the lines of Thoreau and Whitman,  true American folklore.


Brings a tear to your eye, doesn't it?


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't wait!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm Ready whenever everyone else is...


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm on standby...


----------



## meateater (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL, I was gonna put just the chorus but changed my mind.


----------



## meateater (May 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## richoso1 (May 1, 2011)

Well, at least we know who the opening act will be...and it's Viva las Vegas!


----------



## squirrel (May 5, 2011)

Yea, what did happen to the Throwdowns? I'm itching to do a 30 ft. fattie, all bacon-weaved and smoked up and then just for the helluvit I might have to fry it up in some duck fat.


----------



## fpnmf (May 5, 2011)

Hey Squirrel!!!

 Where the heck you been!!!

  Craig


----------



## richoso1 (May 5, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Yea, what did happen to the Throwdowns? I'm itching to do a 30 ft. fattie, all bacon-weaved and smoked up and then just for the helluvit I might have to fry it up in some duck fat.


Hmmmm... a 30 ft. deep fryer. I'll buy two fatties please.


----------



## miamirick (May 5, 2011)

hey squirrel    you dont need a throwdown  to do that   id love to see a 30 lb fattie   sounds like meateaters dog!


----------



## squirrel (May 5, 2011)

Yep, that's gonna be my new slogan - The Squirrel's Nest - Home of the 30 Foot Fattie.

Whattya think?


----------



## miamirick (May 5, 2011)

sounds like a name for a strip club


----------



## meateater (May 5, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Yea, what did happen to the Throwdowns? I'm itching to do a 30 ft. fattie, all bacon-weaved and smoked up and then just for the helluvit I might have to fry it up in some duck fat.


Duck Fat?  Is that legal? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  30' fattie.........nevermind!


----------



## meateater (May 5, 2011)

miamirick said:


> hey squirrel    you dont need a throwdown  to do that   id love to see a 30 lb fattie   sounds like meateaters dog!


She's close! I had to cover her ear's the other day at the vet when he said less food.


----------



## burgi (May 28, 2011)

hello all......

so I am reading but not quite sure how a throw-down works......... I want to be sure I am ready to play and show you all a thing or two..... ok well at least play.......


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2011)

30 ft. fattie would weigh about a hundred pounds. Perfect for Super Bowl Sunday or something like that.


----------



## meateater (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeff, let resurrect the T-Downs! I say start with Top Ramen and 1 protein and a veggy side! Just for fun.


----------



## calebstringer (Aug 6, 2011)

yes...hello?


----------



## lugnutz (Sep 2, 2011)

we need a chili throwdown for Nov!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 2, 2011)

We will get these started again. Just trying to get the logistics handled.


----------

